# Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens $1974 at B+H



## jhubson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Currently through following this link B+H currently has super pricing on the 70-200 $1974. I do not think I have ever seen it priced this low...I just made the purchase. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&Ntt=SHCA7020028L&A=endecaSearch&sub=cpw&N=0&Q=


----------



## DWD (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you jhubson1, you just saved me $100! Thanks to you and to Amazon's delay in shipping which allowed me to cancel my order with them.

/Registered just to say Thanks!


----------



## bklein61 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am wondering where you found this link for $1974.00. When you click on the rebate link on bh photo you come up with 2074.00


----------



## jhubson1 (Nov 29, 2011)

DWD you are welcome...happy that you were able to save some $$, its always nice to have a little extra in your pocket. I was so happy to come across it that I felt it obligatory to share.


----------



## WildBill (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. My wife just ordered mine for Christmas.


----------



## jhubson1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Do not know how long this will last...hope everyone saves that extra $$ and takes advantage of this while they can...what a great feeling to know that something as simple as a post like this can save some ppl some $$$. If you know of anyone in the market let them know as well and pass on the savings.


----------



## WildBill (Nov 29, 2011)

jhubson1 said:


> Do not know how long this will last...


The web page says it lasts until Dec 2nd


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Nov 29, 2011)

And of course I just ordered one at the 2074 price a couple of hours ago....I will call them in the morning and see if they will credit me $100 or else I will cancel and reorder!

Ted


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2011)

jhubson1 said:


> Currently through following this link B+H currently has super pricing on the 70-200 $1974. I do not think I have ever seen it priced this low...I just made the purchase.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&Ntt=SHCA7020028L&A=endecaSearch&sub=cpw&N=0&Q=



Thanks jhubson1 for the link, $400 of saving.  I ordered it last night. I paid an additonal $1.75 for 3-day shipping.


So far....I think $1974 plus FREE shipping for version II is lowest. Thanks again jhubson1.

Dylan


Now...i need to sell my version 1, $1400 - $1500 for cash.


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Nov 29, 2011)

Eddie_2001 said:


> And of course I just ordered one at the 2074 price a couple of hours ago....I will call them in the morning and see if they will credit me $100 or else I will cancel and reorder!
> 
> Ted



I just got off the phone with a CSR at B&H and he said that he had never heard of the lower price ($1974) or of the website canonpricewatch.com, and when he tried to go to that website access was denied!

However when he searched for the lens on B&H's own website it did show the lower price, so he is going to credit me with the $100 difference.

Thanks to jhubson1 for posting that info....that certainly makes that lens a bargain, and it is even less than the re-furbed lens!


Ted


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2011)

/quote]

I just got off the phone with a CSR at B&H and he said that he had never heard of the lower price ($1974) or of the website canonpricewatch.com, and when he tried to go to that website access was denied!

However when he searched for the lens on B&H's own website it did show the lower price, so he is going to credit me with the $100 difference.

Thanks to jhubson1 for posting that info....that certainly makes that lens a bargain, and it is even less than the re-furbed lens!


Ted
[/quote]

Same here...I called B&H just to confirm the condition of the lens. Yes...it's BRAND NEW, not returned nor refurb.


----------



## pjdavep (Nov 29, 2011)

I ordered yesterday and was going to post about the newer low price, but my forum account was messed up.

When I ordered though, the shipping wasn't free. A few hours later, they changed it to free shipping. So I emailed BH customer support to request a shipping credit. Hopefully they will give it to me...

I am upgrading a version 1. Thanks to all the canon rumors folks for speaking so glowingly of the upgraded version two - that helped my decision 

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## gene_can_sing (Nov 29, 2011)

Damn. I paid almost $2500 at B&H when it first came out. GREAT lens. I use this so much and get amazing shots with it. Very versatile lens. Works great with the 2x extender also.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 29, 2011)

OP (jhubson1) you get an applaud for this 

Saved me $100... I am calling Adorama for a price match.

This site is so helpful !!


----------



## Ryusui (Nov 29, 2011)

Wanted to throw my thanks in, too. I just purchased a 5D Mk II w/24-105 (my first L...yay) and when I heard about this massive sale on the always impressive 70-200 I just had to pull the trigger.

Unfortunately, B&H offers little in the way of comfort when shipping to me. $51 for the lens and a few filters. Ugh.


----------



## JR (Dec 1, 2011)

jhubson1 said:


> Currently through following this link B+H currently has super pricing on the 70-200 $1974. I do not think I have ever seen it priced this low...I just made the purchase.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&Ntt=SHCA7020028L&A=endecaSearch&sub=cpw&N=0&Q=



Thanks jhubson! I had bought my 70-200 2.8L a little over 3 weeks ago when I saw your post and was able to get an extra $100 credit today... ;D


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 1, 2011)

I had to call them twice to get the final price of $1974, ordered mine Saturday night when the price was $2174, woke up Sunday morning price was $2074 called and they changed the price. 

Monday night find the link in my thread about the price of this lens bringing it down to $1974... live chatted with B&H Tuesday morning. It took them quiet a while to finally accept the price was $1974. Gave them the link to there Google+ 100 off link and the item number SHCA7020028L which will bring up the $1974 price. 

Finally 15 minutes later they said they would refund the difference. Felt like an ass having them changed the price twice but oh well that's customer service... 

Lens will be here tomorrow!

Here's a link to the google+ add if anyone was interest Link


----------



## Isaac (Dec 1, 2011)

May I ask whats the real difference between $1974 and $2015. When you're spending that amount on a lens (which is going to last you many many years) then the extra $40 shouldn't really make a major difference. Especially a difference whether you purchase it or not. And if it does then maybe you're not in the market to buy that lens!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 1, 2011)

Isaac said:


> May I ask whats the real difference between $1974 and $2015. When you're spending that amount on a lens (which is going to last you many many years) then the extra $40 shouldn't really make a major difference. Especially a difference whether you purchase it or not. And if it does then maybe you're not in the market to buy that lens!



I would do the same as DCMoney did, to save $40. Even though $40 is not that much, but why pay more when you can pay for less.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 1, 2011)

Dylan777 said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask whats the real difference between $1974 and $2015. When you're spending that amount on a lens (which is going to last you many many years) then the extra $40 shouldn't really make a major difference. Especially a difference whether you purchase it or not. And if it does then maybe you're not in the market to buy that lens!
> ...



Good for you ;D but I think you missed the point that I was trying to relate in my message.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2011)

Isaac said:


> May I ask whats the real difference between $1974 and $2015.





Isaac said:


> ...but I think you missed the point that I was trying to relate in my message.



Was your point that you have trouble with numbers or math? 



DCMoney said:


> I had to call them twice to get the final price of $1974, ordered mine Saturday night when the price was $2174, woke up Sunday morning price was *$2074* called and they changed the price.



$2074, not $2015. Meaning a *$100* difference, not $41. Can you relate to _that_ point?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 1, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask whats the real difference between $1974 and $2015.
> ...



Issac, I have the version I and ready to get version II. Even with $300 rebate from Canon, I was little hesitated to buy the version II, until jhubson1 shared the link with an additional $100 off, manâ€¦.I knew I have to do it. And I did, lens will arrive tomorrow.


Hi neuroanatomist,
I ordered the B&W filter that you recommended. 

Thanks, Dylan


----------



## K-amps (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope I am not off-topic here since 10 days ago I got a refurb for $1999 + Tax = 2140; then I saw this post and got a "new" one from Adorama for a price matched $1974 + 0 Tax = $1974. Thank you OP!!! 

Now I was hoping that the new one would focus as good or better than the refurb one since I did not think it was as sharp as my 70-300L. I did a test.... (I know lenses get sharper after they are "broken in") so advantage goes to the refurb; I did a small test. I shot a slanted carpenter's ruler with both lenses at 100mm (almost 100mm  ) both at f2.8. Spot AF at the 12" mark.

The 4478 is the older refurb unit and the 4481 image is the newer one. Both 100%crop of jpegs no sharpening done PP: *Is the new one at least as good as the refurb?*

I think they are similar but the older one had a hood on and looks to have better contrast...


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 1, 2011)

Isaac said:


> May I ask whats the real difference between $1974 and $2015. When you're spending that amount on a lens (which is going to last you many many years) then the extra $40 shouldn't really make a major difference. Especially a difference whether you purchase it or not. And if it does then maybe you're not in the market to buy that lens!



Im confused, where is the $2015 coming in at?

BTW the lens is awesome, came in today!


----------



## WildBill (Dec 3, 2011)

For those of you who missed the B&H special but still want this lens, it looks like Adorama is now offering it for this price.

http://www.adorama.com/CA702002ISU.html?emailprice=t&utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid64393

Happy Shopping.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Dec 3, 2011)

^for how long? when will this offer end?


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 4, 2011)

Great catch WildBill...just saw that myself. No timeframe specified on the "special"...just ordered mine and will sell my mark I lens somewhere to offset the investment in this beauty of a lens!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2011)

They are $2374 today, so you got good deals.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 4, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They are $2374 today, so you got good deals.



 Still at 1974: Sat Dec 03 11pm http://www.adorama.com/CA702002ISU.html?emailprice=t&utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid64393


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Dec 29, 2011)

the b&h link still works ;D


----------



## K-amps (Dec 29, 2011)

cheeseheadsaint said:


> the b&h link still works ;D



True  and here it is again http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&Ntt=SHCA7020028L&A=endecaSearch&sub=cpw&N=0&Q=

the adorama one is back to $2199!


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Dec 29, 2011)

first L lens.. may I don't get buyers regret over its cost.


----------



## pete.koehn (Dec 29, 2011)

It was not my first L, but it was my first lens purchase above $575 (17-40 on craigslist). Now that I've used it, I'm starting to forget how much it cost. Fantastic piece of glass. Enjoy!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought this lens about a month ago for same price @ BH...I'm loving it, especially with my recent upgrade from 60d to 5d II - great lens for potrait shot - Love the BOKE i'm getting from this lens


----------



## kenej2005 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi folks,

My first post, though I have lurked for several years 

I thought I would post to express my pity for you poor guys across the pond. Having to pay $ 1,974 for the new 70-200mm. If you lived in the UK you could buy this lens for the bargain price of only $ 2,756 http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod1249.html

And that 5DII that you guys have to pay $ 1,999 for? Why, you could come to the UK and get that for a mere $2,267 http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod726.html

So in the UK you could buy the pair for a mere $ 5,023.

This is only $ 1,050 (£ 676) more than in the US. 

Ahhh....makes me proud to be British 

Apologies for the sarcasm...I'll be good from now on ...

Cheers!


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Dec 30, 2011)

lol i must've started a domino effect by bumping this topic up! Adorama now is offering it 1974 too! but too late, already ordered at b&h. first time ordering from there actually, usually i order from adorama.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fcot.ag%2FtcrOeR&h=_AQEzWKrxAQFQhKa1sf-FmAHcb6gSZtdEgC2ulqXFUbn8wQ


----------



## djrocks66 (Dec 31, 2011)

You can get it at abesofmaine.com for $2069 with no tax, as long as you don't live in NJ, and free shipping. I have bought from them for years. Except for them calling and asking if you want to buy some extra stuff they are great.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought it might be a good time to buy it from across the pond, as normally, by the time all the VAT and import duties are added, it isn't worth it. However, I just did all the calculations and by the time the £600 worth of delivery, duty and VAT is added, it would save me just £120 over a competitive well regarded supplier in the UK, so for the sake of potential problems if a waranty repair is ever needed, it still isn't really worth my while. Oh well, it was worth a try.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 31, 2011)

kenej2005 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My first post, though I have lurked for several years
> 
> ...



dont worry us aussies get it just as bad in the same orifice as you guys  prices are pretty similar here. at least hong kong isnt too far for us...


----------



## kenej2005 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I thought it might be a good time to buy it from across the pond, as normally, by the time all the VAT and import duties are added, it isn't worth it. However, I just did all the calculations and by the time the £600 worth of delivery, duty and VAT is added, it would save me just £120 over a competitive well regarded supplier in the UK, so for the sake of potential problems if a waranty repair is ever needed, it still isn't really worth my while. Oh well, it was worth a try.



Hi mate,

I may have this wrong so please check...but I was given to understand that lens warranties are honoured worldwide. I think it's body warranties that are country specific. So you should be able to buy from the US and still have it repaired in the UK if problems arose.

Or why not fly to the US and buy it, and have a holiday into the bargain  ?


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 2, 2012)

kenej2005 said:


> Or why not fly to the US and buy it, and have a holiday into the bargain  ?


You can often find flights from london to new york (or newark, new jersey) for around $500-$600 for a Thursday to Tuesday trip. You can get a cheap/decent hotel on hotwire.com for around $100/night more or less, depending on how much you're willing to slum it. Pick an area close to Adorama and you're in like Flynn. 

You don't save any money, but it's essentially a free trip!


----------

